# Afraid of cubing in public?



## Zarxrax (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a shyguy. It really freaks me out to have someone watching me while I cube. I get all nervous and can't concentrate. 

I think I found a good way to help get over it though. Most of you guys have probably already heard of the new mega-popular site, chat roulette (I'm not going to link to it, it's not hard to find). Basically what this does is it pits you one-on-one with another person over webcam. Most people are just browsing through people quickly, so they watch you for less than a second. 
I've found it's been really helpful for me to practice cubing on there. I'm still really nervous while I do it, and my times suffer, but I'm getting better at it. 

If you get freaked out by cubing in front of other people too, I would definitely recommend you try it. It's kind of fun and addicting  And sometimes you get some really neat reactions too. Last night, a group of young girls went wild when they saw me solving  I even came across another cuber as well!

*But, big BIG warning.* That site is NOT for kids. About 1 out of 10 strangers that you see on there are guys masturbating. So I can really only recommend you try this if you are an adult. (but oddly enough, a large portion of the people I see on there are kids :fp)


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah i think we've all cubed in public. This thread is dumb. Sorry mate.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

If I get nervous cubing in public I just get my warhammer kit out. Nobody ever minds me killing some orcs on the bus.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

By any chance were you wearing a black shirt with white text and solving a 4x4 on chatroulette last night? lol. My internet lagged after about 5 seconds or so and the only thing I was able to type was "I can solve a cube too", so I never found out who it was.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope, I've only been doing my 3x3x3


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Nope, I've only been doing my 3x3x3



Well then we know there are more cubers on chatroulette.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

im not nervous i have earned 50 euro's on a market with solving a 2x2 in 1 minute


Spoiler



I could only solve it for 3 days and i always had under one minute


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> im not nervous i have earned 50 euro's on a market with solving a 2x2 in 1 minute
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Imagine how much you could have earned if you could solve it in 3 seconds.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> im not nervous i have earned 50 euro's on a market with solving a 2x2 in 1 minute
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Without a method right?


----------



## Toad (Feb 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> By any chance were you wearing a black shirt with white text and solving a 4x4 on chatroulette last night? lol. My internet lagged after about 5 seconds or so and the only thing I was able to type was "I can solve a cube too", so I never found out who it was.



We definitely need to find this person...


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > im not nervous i have earned 50 euro's on a market with solving a 2x2 in 1 minute
> ...


no the stupid beginners method


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

if you have seen my cube. i would not cube in public with so many jacked up stickers.


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I've only been doing my 3x3x3
> ...



I know my brother goes on chatroulette often.

However, I'm really not interested in subjecting myself to the infamous group of people on there.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 15, 2010)

I get nervous
because most people think that solving a cube is weird


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy **** i saw the jonas brothers on there!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Holy **** i saw the jonas brothers on there!



I bet you must be happy


----------



## Toad (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Holy **** i saw the jonas brothers on there!



I hope this is a joke...


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** i saw the jonas brothers on there!
> ...





randomtoad said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** i saw the jonas brothers on there!
> ...









I made them hold up 3 fingers to show it later.

BTW: I hate the jonas bros.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan, you've been trolled something silly. As if the Jonas Brothers would be promoting a new tour on such a backwater service (let alone in person). They have the cash to put an advert on every TV in the world.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I get nervous
> because most people think that solving a cube is weird



Exactly! I don't want people to think I'm weird. Even though I am weird.


----------



## Logan (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Logan, you've been trolled something silly. As if the Jonas Brothers would be promoting a new tour on such a backwater service (let alone in person). They have the cash to put an advert on every TV in the world.



i know, but they proved that they were real people, not just a loop. and they look like them... impersonators?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

I go on often. Too often. I cube. Say hi if you see me


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 15, 2010)

Definitely seems like there are a lot of cubers on there, most of them seem to be casual solvers though. I just ran into about 3 or 4 in about an hour. They are impressed by my world-record times of 30~40 seconds 

Haha, best moment was when some kid said to me "NERD"
To which I replied after finishing my solve, "I may be a nerd, but you have nothing better to do than watch me."


----------



## Anthony (Feb 15, 2010)

Logan said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Logan, you've been trolled something silly. As if the Jonas Brothers would be promoting a new tour on such a backwater service (let alone in person). They have the cash to put an advert on every TV in the world.
> ...


OMG OMG I know, Logan! I've seen the Jonas Brothers on Chatroulette at least 30 times! They must REALLY LIKE ME!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Nobody wants to talk to me on Chatroulette. They all keep disconnecting.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Yeah i think we've all cubed in public. This thread is dumb. Sorry mate.



Not me. Never ever cubed in public.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Yeah i think we've all cubed in public. This thread is dumb. Sorry mate.



UR DUMB.


On a more serious note: LMAO at old men masturbating on some chat site.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 15, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > *I get nervous because most people think that solving a cube is weird*
> ...





I cube in public ALL THE TIME. Honestly, people will find it impressive more than weird. You shouldn't be embarassed. You don't know how many conversations I've started just pulling out a 3x3 on the bus or in the dining hall. And not just with nerds, I've talked to some pretty hot girls.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 15, 2010)

I like it how the Jonas Brothers say "were promoting *are* new tour". I know nothing about the Jonas Brothers, apart that they are a Disney product, but I can't believe that Disney would allow them to publicise themselves with misused language.

And to add to the topic at hand. I don't cube in public, unless you would call Sixth Form 'in public', I only cube at Sixth Form. I bring a mini Diansheng which can get used in the 'social area' or at the start of a lesson. There have been times when during our break halfway through a double lesson that I'll 'break it out' and 'bust out a few' solves, in those times I usually get watched by a few people.

There was one time which was slightly embarrassing, I was cubing in the break before everyone was allowed to leave the room, when the teacher noticed my cube. He made a remark about how there was someone in a previous year that could solve it in 30 seconds, he wanted me to try and beat that record. Anyway, that brought the class of 30 people to stare whilst I solved the cube in about 23 seconds (someone had a stopwatch) which is quite good for me using a mini Diansheng.

The class also had a trip down to the European Parliament in Strasbourg, that's 17 hours of travel, when I cubed with a Type C and Megaminx. I was sat amongst only girls on the trip and they were fascinated! One of them asked me to teach them but generally they just wanted to see solves, that's when I beat my own 'Sixth Form 3x3 PB' at 17 seconds! Woo!

Anyway, wall of text. I'll probably stop cubing at Sixth Form because a friend of a friend decided to take the Diansheng off me and throw it, I knew it wasn't broken but why would someone throw it?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bomber said:


> I like it how the Jonas Brothers say "were promoting *are* new tour". I know nothing about the Jonas Brothers, apart that they are a Disney product, but I can't believe that Disney would allow them to publicise themselves with misused language.
> 
> And to add to the topic at hand. I don't cube in public, unless you would call Sixth Form 'in public', I only cube at Sixth Form. I bring a mini Diansheng which can get used in the 'social area' or at the start of a lesson. There have been times when during our break halfway through a double lesson that I'll 'break it out' and 'bust out a few' solves, in those times I usually get watched by a few people.
> 
> ...



Cool story bro.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i think we've all cubed in public. This thread is dumb. Sorry mate.
> ...



How am I dumb?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


 
lol at Dene.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



Because you insulted the OP having obviously not even read the post. Kthxbai.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



What? He's talking about being nervous cubing in public so he practices online instead. I would imagine most cubers have cubed in public..That's why i said what i said. I don't understand the big deal about cubing in public.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...


*YOU* don't, but everyone else does...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> wubiks said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Dont group me into everyone else. There is nothing to get nervous about cubing in public (unless you have butt ugly stickers). The worst that could happen is ....


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 16, 2010)

I cube in public all the time. Really I just cube a lot, since I don't get a lot of time at home to sit and practice.

At work, while entering work, on break, leaving work, etc. While at dinner w/the girlfriend. While watching TV. While bored at a friend's house. Etc.

And really, cubing in public is more positive than negative. Like the other guy said, plenty of women find it fascinating, and it's probably the easiest type of ice breaker you'll ever have (they're already completely interested in what you're doing). You can easily avoid the nerds by getting a little extra nerdy on the vocabulary, and you don't have to use those words in front of the people you don't want to think you are "nerdy."

I suggest doing it in front of friends and family, then friends of friends, then just start doing it at work or school. Pretend nobody is around. Or wait until nobody is around. You'll fall into your little zone and you won't realize people are there until they're completely interested.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 16, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I cube in public all the time. Really I just cube a lot, since I don't get a lot of time at home to sit and practice.
> 
> At work, while entering work, on break, leaving work, etc. While at dinner w/the girlfriend. While watching TV. While bored at a friend's house. Etc.
> 
> ...




Is that my name now? LOL


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 16, 2010)

you are just that other guy. he could have been talking about anyone. there are plenty of people that say chicks dig the cubes


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 16, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> you are just that other guy. *he could have been talking about anyone.* there are plenty of people that say chicks dig the cubes





I'm the only one that mentioned it.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 16, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > you are just that other guy. *he could have been talking about anyone.* *there are plenty of people that say chicks dig the cubes*
> ...



I also mentioned that


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2010)

wubiks said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > wubiks said:
> ...



The poor guy just comes in here and makes a suggestion, and you come in with epic fail post of doom. This is almost as bad as mucklowd's "no one cares". Although not quite as bad as that.


----------

